# Midi Mapping a controller to individual Kontakt instruments



## paulmatthew (Oct 17, 2014)

Is there a way to map a midi controller to Kontakt so that everytime you load a certain instrument , regardless of patch , your midi controller will have control over it? I feel like I may be missing something but cannot for the life of me figure it out. I've trolled the net already and there is very little information about this.


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 17, 2014)

If it's just automating MIDI CCs, you can set up all the automation and then save the NKI patch. Next time you load the patch, it'll remember all your CC automation settings.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 17, 2014)

So it's only by patch then , right? I tried that already . I was hoping there was a way to setup midi controller controls for the instrument GUI and use the same controls for all the patches in a single library. If the settings can only be saved as patch , then that answers my question . 
I guess the only way to do that would be to redo the scripting to run the cc control based on my specific controller which will never happen. At least I still have the control over the vst instrument in my DAW. Maybe NI will work on this in the future . They already implemented midi template mapping into Traktor and Maschine already . Thank you for the response , Greg.


----------



## pkm (Oct 17, 2014)

Some MIDI controllers, like the Akai MPK series, can have presets for their own CC mapping, or fader banks that you could program for each library and quickly recall. But if you don't have one that can do that, I would go patch by patch and assign the controllers you want to the controls you want, then save the NKI.

I do it as I go. For example, I have my own saved NKI for each CineBrass patch in my template. If I want to use a new CineBrass patch that's not in my template, I'll load it up, assign whatever I want, save the NKI, and then I have it for the future. Only takes a few seconds each time.

I don't know how NI could implement this when each developer programs/scripts their libraries differently than one another. Or perhaps I'm misunderstanding what you are looking for.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 17, 2014)

I can do that for the orchestral libraries, but some of the Kontakt libraries I'm trying to do this with have over 200 patches in them :shock: I won't be able to do this. Not a big deal since I figured out how to save an instrument template in my DAW.


----------

